# VARs



## nursejackie (May 22, 2015)

I have bought the sony VAR that weightlifter recommended. I want to put it in the car but I don't really see how I'll get anything. They work together and drive around in work vehicles throughout the work day. The only stuff I think I'll hear is the boring talk shows he listens to on the way to and from work.

Is there a way of filtering out the radio so that I can just hear conversation? I am actually afraid to do this- afraid of what I will find I guess.

I think I need a GPS live tracking any suggestions? I know Sony but what else is available? Are they all hooked up to monthly fees if they are live tracking? I checked his bank statements and he has a lot of activity in and around her house- stores, gas stations etc…

I am doing so many things wrong. I checked his texts to me and in the middle of an argument about the suspected OW he texted "see ya love ya" he would never say that, never spell you like ya either. he admitted it didn't sound like something he would say but he must have and he meant he wanted to see me and that he loved me.

Also there was an emoticon ":/ are you at work?" from him when we were arguing. When I asked him later he did not know what the emoticon meant and said it must have been an accident.

I think he gave the OW his phone and she texted me but I'm not sure.
It makes me feel like they are laughing at me.

time to VAR and GPS


----------



## ReidWright (May 15, 2014)

for the radio noise, most people will turn it down if they are on the phone or having a conversation with a passenger. you can use audacity (free audio editor) to apply a high pass filter to remove some of the low frequency road noises, and increase the volume, etc


does he have a bag (laptop, backpack, lunch bag) that he takes with him in the work car? a slim pen var could be useful in that situation


----------



## nursejackie (May 22, 2015)

Thanks Reidwright
yes he has a lunch bag with lots of pens I could add it to the mix.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

Don't worry too much about the background noise from the car. With the VAR you don't really need to completely hear his entire conversation with the OW, just enough to confirm your suspicions. 

The SONY VAR I used for my wife had poor quality audio because of the location (it was in my bedroom closet and they were in the kitchen) but it did a good enough job to confirm and let me take action. I'm actually glad I didn't get a clear audio since it would have haunted me for a very long time. 

If you live in a state that isn't a "no-fault" divorce state, then you will need very good quality proof and probably would do best hiring a private investigator.


----------

